# Titan 440i Filter Replace



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

This pump was stored for about eight years, with thinner and motor oil.

Had a hard time back-priming at first, but gradually it came through pushing straight spirits. Though it doesn't seem to want to hold a lot of pressure with thinner in the line which may be caused by disuse/lower ball valve?

I pulled the black filter housing (B) and the pump filter was in fact clogged about halfway. With gunk inside the tube. Only use latex. Makes me think about the gun filter as well.

*POST UPDATED:*

I see now at http://www.ereplacementparts.com/images/titan/440I_(700-3000).pdf  that it should unscrew clockwise.

This being the case - can anyone suggest something to clean this with besides soaking in denatured alcohol?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Save yourself a headache and buy a new set of filters. They need replacing pretty regularly anyway. I usually take them out for the winter anyway. I'd take the packing apart where the intake hose enters the pump as well, it's just held in with a spring clip, and make sure that the ball is moving freely. 

If you are just firing up a sprayer for the first time in a long time and think there might be crud it's a good idea to remove the filters and gun so you aren't blasting the residue through them. 

Don't recirculate the thinner if you have removed the filters.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

artinall said:


> can anyone suggest something to clean this with besides soaking in denatured alcohol?


Laquer thinner. While your at it, throw all of your tips in there too. :thumbsup:


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

EthanB said:


> I'd take the packing apart where the intake hose enters the pump as well, it's just held in with a spring clip, and make sure that the ball is moving freely.


Please see the image which I've edited. 

To access the ball do I wrench apart (C)? And is right above this the area where some users knock with a hammer to try and apply shock to free it? Is there grease in there?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Back to the filter(s):* UPDATED THIS POST*:

The *pump filte*r would not turn out, even though the threads appear to be normal (counter-clockwise loosen) _and the manual indicates these to be reverse threaded_. It did break which left the plastic thread struck in its slot.

Manual says to use a wood screw if it breaks in the pump block. Also what might be the inner seal came out in a thin sliver. Tried removing (C) above to access it but it is too tight to move as well.

The *gun filter* was apparently removed before I bought it. Without a handle seal.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I like xylol, it works better than laquer thinner,,,because of the oils that are iin it evaporates far slower and thus dissolves more stuff. I never use a filter in the gun or machine, it just slows it down. It may protect against scratches on the piston but I always strain the paint anyhow


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

artinall said:


> Please see the image which I've edited.
> 
> To access the ball do I wrench apart (C)? And is right above this the area where some users knock with a hammer to try and apply shock to free it? Is there grease in there?


Yes, yes and no.


----------



## fixitbraintree (Feb 23, 2010)

lacquer thinner or xylol left in the 440 to long will attack the orings on the packings


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

There are a couple video's of how to disassemble and reassemble that pump unit. The kit to rebuild the pump (if needed) is like $70 you can order it online from any titan supplier. Also those plastic filters are reverse threaded. I used goof off to clean most of my sprayer when I rebuilt the pump. If things are sticking you can always try heating them to loosen. Be careful that you don't heat with flammable fluids in the machine. The one thing I couldn't get to come out was the ball cage on the pump. Does anyone know how to get that out if it is stuck? If that was stored for eight years it might be worth rebuilding the pump anyhow just to grease all the seals up. Motor oil and mineral spirits may have dissovled the grease in the seals. It would be a good idea to clean as much with harsh chemicals and then redo the seals once it is nice and clean.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i lent my 540 ix (now a 640) to my friend who left it half assed clean, i took most of it apart and cleaned with LT and when i could finally draw and build pressure i pumped 1/4 gallon of LT through it (out the primer) for 5 minutes or so and flushed with water

works like before i let him borrow it!


----------



## fixitbraintree (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Pelican

when i have them stuck in my shop I heat the foot valve a little and pull them out with a needle nose pliers. DO NO TRY to bang it out from the back you will break the ball cage. at the top of the cage with the four holes the metal is very thin.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heat info..... maybe I already tried banging it out and broke it... woops.


----------

